# SSOTM - January 2018 - Taking Submissions.



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

Here we go - new year and already some nice ones been posted.


----------



## Abenso (Apr 28, 2017)

Jazz. Don't know how to do the thing with the quotes 
















Sent from my SM-S920L using Tapatalk


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

Rules:

There will be two categories - each of which will have a winner and receive kudos associated:

1: Cored frames - any frame that constitutes a cored material with scales that extend from the bottom of the handle past the waist.

2: Non-cored frames. Including natty's and board cuts but allowing for palm swell etc. as long as there is only one material used in the prongs of the fork and that the added material does not extend above the waist of the frame.

Frames need to debuted on the forum during that months contest. Do not nominate a Slingshot that has already been submitted. Also a description of the build and background as to relevance or concept would be appreciated.

A contest thread as well as a discussion thread will be created each month.

The week following the month's contest would be for voting.

Entries can be posted directly by builders themselves or nominated by other members.

Only existing reregistered forum members' work may be entered.

Moderators of the contest may enter work but are not eligible for voting.

Due to the nature of the site vendor's work may be used as promotion - however no direct promotion, links etc. may be displayed within the contest.

Nominations and posts must include at least 1 picture.

You may post more than one frame per month.

Only first place winners will receive any badge (working on this - hoping the admin's will allow)

People may win consecutive months. If The community thinks they should not win consecutive months then simply do not vote for them

Winners will receive bragging rights and the exalted reputation that comes with such an achievement!

No bands are required.

Unusual frames may be required to prove themselves as slingshots. Ie: be requested shown with bands attached or video to demonstrate shoot ability.

Appendages may be submitted - but need to be adhere to the former rule as to shoot ability.

This forum is family friendly - so no x-rated posts or comments.


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

Abenso - think that was posted on the last day - will move over to last month.


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

Sharker:

Hello folk!

Because im in one computer game developing team (I paint content) and it takes nearly all my free time. Is very less left for crafting hobby. But finally I can post some pictures .

Main frame is made from baltic birch burl. I add small bloodwood pieces on fork tips. Birch wood is stained with 4 different kind stain (red, yellow, orange and brown). Sanded town to 2000 grit and oiled boiled linseed oil.

I love birch velvet-look surface .

Attached Thumbnails


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

Missing:


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

Abenso:

This gorgeous little "spork" style shooter fits into your hand like a glove. Started with a hickory fork and finished it to 2k with boiled linseed oil. Than buffed to and mirrored sheen. The pith features and perfect 5 pointed star.

The name means "Star Tooth" in Gaelic


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

Hobbit with a slingshot:


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

Joey Jfive Lujan:


----------



## Hobbit With A Slingshot (Mar 14, 2017)

I would like to nominate Can-Killa's ergo (I personally like the earthy tones that it ended up in):


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

Wombat:

I've been wanting to do this for a long time. I finally got a burl with some nice voids that needed filling. 

The "Opus" ( a full size catty )

A split frame of spotted gum with a book matched red gum burl, the voids were filled with blue pearlex and epoxy.

A maple spacer and matching fork tips with some brass pinning finishes it off.


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

Can-Kiler:

Finally completed. 3 coats of Tru oil, banded up with theraband black and slinging bb's at 10m.


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

Inconvenience:

Hey Guys.

I went back to this Colt I made a few months ago. I decided to add some swells with some mahogany scraps and contour it a bit.

My skills are still pretty rough. But it's not terrible. And it shoots dead on.

Attached Thumbnails


 

 


*Edited by inconvenience, 06 January 2018 - 07:11 AM.*


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

Razmatazberry:

Pics below. Only 1 issue, the pine OTT if for left hand and I hold right hand... so goes working with naturals, you work with what nature gives you.

Attached Thumbnails


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

Oetzi:

Just finish this caty,and made few pics for you guys and gals

Handle is made from black locust burl

If you have any quastion yust ask

Attached Thumbnails


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

Misling:

PVC tube Derringer.


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

Flipgun/Toolshed:

Here Ya' go.


----------



## MIsling (Sep 7, 2017)

I nominate Georges Gaggo's Dragon twins. http://slingshotforum.com/topic/100233-little-foot-dragon-twins-same-but-not-equal/


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

Flatcap:

This is a black walnut chalice filed down from a large natural fork. I downsized it to fit my hand better.

I sanded it up to 2500 grit and finished it with BLO. No power tools just a lot of elbow grease.

It is banded with 1/2"' Thera band gold with an active length of about 12 1/2".

I made this one back in the fall of 2016.

(p.s. my watch is really big.)

Attached Thumbnails


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan (Jan 19, 2015)

mattwalt said:


> Joey Jfive Lujan:


Thanks Matt!

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/100338-sling-mail-from-n-j/


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Matt my friend, I still haven't figured this out. Can you fix please? My apologies


----------



## Oetzi (Mar 7, 2013)

Finished few days ago

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/100410-hornbeam-fork-with-holow-frame/

Regards


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

Treeman:

Surprised to find a package from my good friend Treeman in my mailbox. I opened it to find a small dogwood nattie finished to perfection! We know each other well and he knows that I liove a frame with a curve in the handle. Fits my hand perfectly. I absolutely love it. Thanks buddy and don't think you are going to get away with this!lol!! I

Attached Thumbnails


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

Oetzi:

Frame is made from natural hornbeam fork,Red and white cubes are made from plum and maple

Frame is holow on few spots,as you can see on pics

Caty is finished with carnauba wax

Contact me for details

Attached Thumbnails


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

Toolman99

My interpretation of Nathan Masters' Axiom Ocularis Champ. Neon green spacers and silver twill scales. Palmswells are Voodoo Resins "Slimer", which has a glow in the dark effect.

Attached Thumbnails


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

Toolman99:

An American classis design with some modifications.

Attached Thumbnails


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

Honorary Pie:

These here are CrackApple and The Wobbly Maple, cause I can name them whatever the heck I want,, that's why.. both are all cracked, but one is more wobbly. Seems every time I try to handcarve a TTF I somehow get all wonky and outta skew, but this was my third attempt at this shooter and I got it as close as I could without throwing it at a wall.. both are going out to SlingNerd, in a looooooooooong overdue trade, I was extremely slow. I didn't get real nice pics, but I tried not to highlight the asymmetry on the first anyway..

Attached Thumbnails


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

Sharker:

Last one in this series, I do not plan make any in future. And circle is full now, first was made canarywood and ziricote and last one too 







.

Enjoy, your Sharker

Attached Thumbnails


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

Jamen:

I tried my hand at making a scout after winning one in a giveaway that @honerary pie held on the other fourm. I named her the Pie Nut!









Made with natty walnut scales and a alluminum core. I wanted to take it to the next level so I picked up a set of gunstock checkering files. After many, many hours of practice I finally got it down enough to checker this sling. Hope you like her!


----------



## chuckduster01 (May 30, 2015)

For originality on finish method alone, not to mention it is a nice natty forker. Sorry not sure how the make pictures happen thing works.

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/100842-shou-sugi-ban-black-walnut-natty/


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

Bushpotchef:

hould be with me for quite some time.


----------



## MIsling (Sep 7, 2017)

I would like to submit this pony express I made.





































Sent from my VS980 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

That's a beauty Misling!!


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

E.G.

Hello folks,

This one is quite special one!
Credits for design goes to SimpleShot (USA).

First Scout that I made, and as first one it must be special!
I decided to make it 90% from original size.

So I choosed luxury materials for it









Main frame is made of absolutely awesome 15 mm thick solid Carbon Fiber twill full weave pattern, 1 mm red G10 spacers between frame and swells, as final touch I choosed Blue Reconstituted Turquoise Gemstone for swells. Solid 3 mm Carbon fiber pin, and hollow Carbon Fiber tube as lanyard hole.

Zebrano wood pendant with my logo, and Rough n' ready aluminium bead on paracord lanyard.

TTF, OTT, Tube attachment methods all in one.

Left or right hand hold, it's not matter this frame will suit you and your style









I'm extremely satisfied how it came out









Thanks for looking!
Cheers,
E.G.

Attached Thumbnails


----------



## Can-Killa (Feb 2, 2015)

mattwalt said:


> E.G.
> 
> Hello folks,
> 
> ...


Winner winner chicken dinner!

Sent from my Nexus 9 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jolly Roger (Aug 14, 2017)

mattwalt said:


> Bushpotchef:
> 
> hould be with me for quite some time.


I just got this one or one exactly like it in today's mail. Gotta put a return to sender package together and get it in the mail Monday. Sure is a beauty and enough to hook a guy on natural forks it is so smooth and polished up. On second look, mine has a fancy butt cap on the grip end. Also received a little bitty key ring natty along with an HDPE PP Scorpion knock off that really fits my hand. It is drilled and cut for loop tubes.


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

truthornothing:

Here is my latest, Its a Shrike inspired frame. I had to shrink it to fit a small hands. This caused it to be too tight between the pinch and the palm swell , so stretched the handle a bit and narrowed it too. I think it turned out ok. Mosaic pins and lanyard tube. Python Micarta scales on a camo G10 core


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

filipino_saltik:

My take in the great bill hays scorpion


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

filipino_saltik:


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

lovetosling123:

This is the first time I've ever made a slingshot that shoots both tubes and flats! I really like the way it turned out but one of the holes is a little higher then the other. Hope you all like it!


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

port boy:

Well my second piece of beach it had a crack at bottom but I did not want to waste the wood so l followed the advise from last build and mixed up so beech dust and glue and squished it in real good let dry and drilled out the finger hole witch got rid of rest of crack I put the landyard hole .burned it up a bite because the wood was so white and grain was hard to see I finished with tung oil my first time using it and to my surprise it brings out the grain a lot more bonus .so off to the bush this weekend and get so more wood and cut it longer than I did last time and hope to avoid the wood checking

Attached Thumbnails


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

Some stiff competition this month.

I'll endeavour to get the voting up tomorrow.


----------

